# Michigan Members- Lake Michigan Dog Beach



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ooops..new website! Try this one!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Hagar-Dog-Beaches/120317531350270


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

How terrible!


----------

